# creative gameport device drivers???



## Rubeus

I've been having troubles with my comp so I thought I'de try to re-install the sound card. Near the end of the installation it says 

New hardware found: Creative gameport device

It can never find the driver, and neither can I. I even downloaded a driver package from creatives website and I still get that error.

I'm not sure which soundcard I'm running, It's one of the cheap soundblaster PCI cards, I downloaded the PCI64 drivers and ran that program to try and get this to work.

Anyone know where I can find the drivers for this creative gameport device


----------



## dai

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q295318/
http://www.totallydrivers.com/forum/thread.asp?thread=714
http://us.creative.com/support/identifyproduct/welcome.asp


----------



## Rubeus

*still no luck*

I guess I have the Vibra 128 series, windows xp doesn't have the gameport driver for those. I downloaded and installed the drivers but it still tells me that the creative gameport is new hardware and it can't find the driver anywhere... neither can I.


----------



## dai

in the device manager click on the gameport ,to bring up the properties
click on the driver tab and install driver and point it to where you saved the driver


----------

